# Snow tires for all season?



## vimal (Aug 16, 2004)

Is it possible to request the dealer to install snow tire when we are about to take delivery of the car?
Is it ok to have snow tires all through the season?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

As long as you pay for them.
And yes.


----------



## Wrong Way (Mar 19, 2002)

rumratt said:


> They wear faster and they don't grip as well on dry pavement. In the heat, I'm guessing it's much, much worse.
> 
> I guess it would work, but I certianly wouldn't do it.


I think the mileage for snow tires is only 15K or so. It's worse if the weather is warmer or you're driving on dry asphalt.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

You would probably wear enough tread off during a hot summer to make them worthless come winter time. They might actually be kind of dangerous on a hot day driving 75mph+ for long periods of time.


----------



## N52 Moistenor (Feb 28, 2018)

NO It is absolutely not okay to drive with snow tires in the middle of the summer. Traction and braking distances will be dangerously ****.


----------



## clinkinfo (Nov 7, 2012)

vimal said:


> Is it possible to request the dealer to install snow tire when we are about to take delivery of the car?
> Is it ok to have snow tires all through the season?


https://www.bridgestonetire.com/tread-and-trend/drivers-ed/driving-winter-tires-year-round

You can do it, but it doesn't make the most sense


----------



## Ridebmx774 (Jun 10, 2018)

*need help with my 2001 bmw 325ci*

My car has been running terrible and I hooked it up to a code reader and here are the codes I got. P0300,P1344,P1351,P1353. Please tell me what***8217;s wrong!


----------

